# Shells for shell dwellers



## sisonek

Can anyone recommend a place that I can order shells for a shell dweller tank? None of the LFS have any.


----------



## reflexhunter

go to hobby lobby and buy a couple bags of assorted shells


----------



## PaulineMi

You can also use escargot shells.


----------



## DJRansome

www.cichlidbreeding.com

Escargot shells work too. And whale-eyes. Some of the hobby lobby type shells might be too heavy and/or be a danger to the fish (they can get stuck inside some of the conch type shells with insides what narrow gradually).


----------



## sisonek

here is what I got at hobby lobby, are these to small, any thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome

You want a 1.0 to 1.5 inch opening. I would not use the conch shaped shells...just the snail shaped ones. The bivalves (like clams or scallops) are of no value to a shellie.

I see about 8 in the pic I would use.


----------



## sisonek

Well my LFS cannot get me any shellies so I am wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of an online retailer that sells them. I am looking for Lamprologus' stappersii and Lamprologus multifasciatus if I cannot get these then I will go for 'Lamprologus' ocellatus, preferably Gold


----------



## DJRansome

Please reply via PM since we cannot name vendors in the forums. sisonek, you can also take a look at the Reviews section to find online Tang vendors.


----------



## rsretep

i buy all my shells from cichlidbreeding.com awesome site and you can buy any shell under the sun highly recomended


----------



## redblufffishguy

I got my shells from Wal-mart, in the craft section... medium bag for 5.00 and a large bag for 10.00. you have to pick through the bags, but average 5-10 good cichlid shells per bag.


----------



## fredmanby

You might not want to spend quite this lavishly, but cichlidsandherps dot net has the real deal, ie Neothauma tanganicensis shells from Tanganyika.
Fred


----------



## sisonek

what do you guys think about filling the back of these shells with silicon so that the fish can not go in far enough to get stuck, any thoughts?


----------



## redblufffishguy

I have found a new place to buy shells!!!

seashellworld.com

I placed an order for 100 goldmouth turban shells about 10 days ago. I received 100 beautiful shells, packaged nicely, and all of pretty much uniform size (about 1 to 1-1/2" opening) They even threw in a necklace made of shells as a gift for ordering.

Cost per shell: 0.33 that inculded the shipping cost! So total bill for 100 shells was 33.00!!

They were freindly on the phone and responded to emails promptly! They also have a giant selection of other shells.


----------



## Darkside

You can use a majority of those shells, just not the one in the upper right hand corner. I've used whelk and conch shells for many years successfully with just about every shell dweller from the lake.


----------



## TKC747

Would someone describe the ideal shell for a shellie?

1. don't use conch shells
2. 1 inch to 1.5 inch opening
3 what else


----------



## TKC747

from the http://www.gcca.net/fom/Neolamprologus_multifasciatus.htm



> Neolamprologus multifasciatus is a harem spawner. A male will spawn with several females within his territory. Additionally, Neolamprologus multifasciatus are "step breeders" with multiple generations of fry existing in the same territory.
> 
> One challenge in breeding this fish is removing fish from the tank. Both the adults and fry will quickly dart into shells avoiding capture. For the aquarist trying to breed for BAP or profit, I recommend using 1/2" PVC elbows with caps instead of shells. The fish do just fine in the PVC and harvesting is easy; just remove the PVC elbow from the tank into a small container filled with tank water and remove the cap. The adults and fry will swim right out.


----------



## redblufffishguy

These shells work great!


----------



## DJRansome

If you get lighter-weight shells though, the shellies will move them around. Fun to watch.


----------



## webgirl74

The lighter weight ones are great. Whale's Eye and turbos are perfect. I had a bunch of assorted shells from a craft store, which included conch type ones, and I found a nice bag of whale's eye shells at the dollar store. The fish (multis) love the whale's eyes and a few of my juvies are occupying the turbos. They don't even like any of the other shells.


----------



## gheitman

TKC747 said:


> Would someone describe the ideal shell for a shellie?
> 
> 1. don't use conch shells
> 2. 1 inch to 1.5 inch opening
> 3 what else


It really depends on the species of shell dweller you are getting. I use escargot shells for my gold occies because of the larger openings and they like to move the lighter shells around. I use heavier gold and silver mouth turbo shells for my multies because they will dig up sand under and around the shells and pile it up in mountains even. I have over a hundred turbo shells in my 20g long tank.


----------



## TKC747

gheitman said:


> TKC747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone describe the ideal shell for a shellie?
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on the species of shell dweller you are getting.
Click to expand...

What is the range of size of shell dwellers and what would the range in size of the shell have to be then?

Thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus

If you are concerned about getting shellys out of shells do not be. Just lift the shells up in a string net bag. The adults and young do not like being high up and leave the shells. I guess the elbow bends work too just I think they look rather ugly.

As to size not sure what is best species by species I just let em have a choice of sizes of Escargot and whelk. I know folk say whelk can be a problem but I can not say I have ever noticed a fish get stuck.


----------



## TKC747

Thanks 24Tropheus, I never thought I would be asking this in a million years, :lol:

mbuna fanatic here :wink:


----------



## Darkside

24Tropheus said:


> If you are concerned about getting shellys out of shells do not be. Just lift the shells up in a string net bag. The adults and young do not like being high up and leave the shells. I guess the elbow bends work too just I think they look rather ugly.
> 
> As to size not sure what is best species by species I just let em have a choice of sizes of Escargot and whelk. I know folk say whelk can be a problem but I can not say I have ever noticed a fish get stuck.


I agree I've used whelk shells for years with no detriment.


----------



## Sarkazmo

I found this supplier on eBay, she's got a TON of shells and really cheap too! The seller's name is: as-then-n-now-plus-more

I'm planning on getting some shells from her for my Multi tank that I'm planning right now.

Sark


----------

